

Save Airbnb in New York - jchernan
http://action.peers.org/page/s/save-airbnb-in-ny?source=airbnb&type=email&campaign=legalizesharingNY&af=1977852&utm_source=airbnb&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=USGuests_test2_10252013&c=17595

======
tokenadult
It's up to the moderation team, of course, and I am aware that Airbnb is a YC
company, but I think there is wisdom in the policy of some other online
communities to be wary of submissions that are basically political
campaigning. On my part, I'm not going to be signing any petitions on behalf
of Airbnb (a company whose services I have never used), and I generally don't
lobby on behalf of for-profit businesses, expecting them to thrive or fail
based on how they serve their customers.

